# Right hand drive conversion ?



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone know where I can go to find out more on converting a american Z 280-300zx to an Right hand dirve setup. This would include both instructions and whatever extra I would half to buy.

~Blackbob~


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Let me be the first to ask why do you want a right had drive vehicle in a left had country?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

he just wants to be different maybe?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Or he's a mailman.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*Well*

For one no I'm not a mail man. And no I jsut don't wont to be different. I just want to do something that's been done to many other imports in shows and everything many of times. What I want to do is just drive on the other side and I came here figuring you guys could help me out. But if your just gonna crtisize me then forget it.

~blackbob~


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Calm down. We were just being curious, not crtical.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

I am calm,but it's liek I ask a question and I get my meat chopped on.

~blackbob~


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Well*



Blackbob said:


> *. I just want to do something that's been done to many other imports in shows and everything many of times. What I want to do is just drive on the other side and I came here figuring you guys could help me out. But if your just gonna crtisize me then forget it.
> 
> ~blackbob~ *



Do ppl actually do that??? I thought the cars that are right hand drive were actually from other country's shipped to over here. Seems like a whole lotta work, time and $$$. But whatever floats your boat.


-Dan


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Well alotta work it is but no not alot of people go to the trouble of shipping them over here. They jusy order teh parts in order to do so. But I'm just curious because I have never seen it done on a Z.

~Blackbob~


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it will be far more trouble than it will be worth to you.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

yo keep it left hand, and buy a j spec 3z. that would be tight, because it would be wanna be JDM


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah I think it's more trouble too !


----------



## lazer (Dec 8, 2003)

Blackbob said:


> Yeah I think it's more trouble too !


Hi I'm new to the site. I'm currently between cars and looking for a '95 Twin Turbo. I've got quite a few friends with RHD cars and they've all been imported. Doing a RHD conversion is very time consumeing, moreso than bringing a RHD car into the States. Not only do you need a dash, wire harness, steering rack, but also seats (if the car has a difference between the passenger and driver features). Then you have to usually cut the frame for the steering column but also relocate the A/C components. You'll also have to weld up the old steering column passage. Don't forget relocating the brake master cylinder, clutch cylinder and throttle cables (along with assocaited plumbing). Alot of work and money to do, just easier to import a RHD car.


----------

